# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Bóle głowy, uczucie zatkanych uszu, kręgosłup

## natka_ko

Witam!
Od jakiegoś czasu zaczęła mnie boleć głowa. Ból jest tępy. Najczęściej lokalizuje się w części potylicy albo jako obręcz wokół głowy. Do tego mam straszne bóle szyji i kręgosłupa. Dużym problemem jest uczucie zatkanych uszy, powoduje ono czasami ból. Ból jest najmocniejszy w nocy lub jak się garbie. Badania krwi wyszły bardzo dobrze. Laryngolog też nic nie stwierdził.
Nie wiem czy to może być przydatne, ale mam wrodzoną jednooczność.

Z góry dziękuje za pomoc  :Smile:

----------

